
Ask HN: Is the current 16-inch MacBook Pro the most commented thread on HN? - mdoliwa
I&#x27;m curious if current MacBook Pro thread [0] is the most commented thread on HN, what are top 10 most commented threads here ?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21523780
======
zufallsheld
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21523780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21523780)

This one has 2500 comments. Found by clicking trough the first 3 pages of the
search.

~~~
rajnathani
Mistakenly you've shared the same link as OP.

